# tubs



## eminem (Feb 24, 2008)

can u use this for snake


Buy 3 Drawer Wide Tower - White. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

what snakes


----------



## eminem (Feb 24, 2008)

any snake


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

i think small species like corns would be ok but like royals and boas wuldnt because of weight


----------



## eminem (Feb 24, 2008)

any1 know were i can get big tubs from


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

staples,wilkinsons,argos they do good 50 ltr rubs just search storage box tar


----------



## eminem (Feb 24, 2008)

will this tub be ok for baby retic 


Buy Really Useful Box 50 Litre. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .


----------



## eminem (Feb 24, 2008)

Buy Really Useful Box 50 Litre. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .

can any1 tell me plz


----------



## eminem (Feb 24, 2008)

can any1 tell me plz


----------



## Karras (Jul 8, 2008)

Dude, chill. Argos ain't open till morning anyway.

Don't really know retics but I'm assuming one of those would be big enough for a baby just about anything snakey, though would not like to say how long you could keep one in it for.


----------



## eminem (Feb 24, 2008)

ok thanks


----------

